# Mini water lettuce, nice-looking floating plant, Keele/Bloor



## igor.kanshyn

Mini water lettuce plants are looking for a good home





































I have quite a lot of mini water lettuce floating plants. It's easy to grow and good looking thing.

It's free.

Pick up at my home near Keele subway station in Toronto.


----------



## tankies

got it last nite!!! thanks!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Still available.


----------



## alvie

Thanks again for your plants Igor, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Fishfur

They are gorgeous, for sure. So much nicer than the ones I'd been trying to grow, which have remained so tiny they're not much bigger than giant duckweed, Igor's are so big and healthy !

Hey Igor, are you coming to Greg's shrimp meet ? Your inbox was full again - see the thread in Inverts.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you Karen, 

Yes, I'm planning to come. I'm sure it will be a great meeting.


----------



## Fishfur

Great... hope you like chocolate cheesecake !


----------



## duncanc365

hello, I was interested in picking up some water lettuce


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I have two portions available ...
first come, first served


----------



## chi

I am interest in picking up some


----------



## chi

Got the plant. thank you


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I have some plants available again


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Any more takers?


----------



## baishui

I want some, but my tank won't be ready in two weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igor.kanshyn

baishui said:


> I want some, but my tank won't be ready in two weeks


No problem, I should have some left. 
If you are planning to cycle a tank in these two weeks, you can get plants. Thee will be happy to 'eat' your ammonia and speed up the cycling.


----------



## baishui

Thanks, I will let you know. I only have the tank now, need to buy everything else before I can put water in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These perfect floating plant is still available.


----------



## Reis

Id love to get some! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Reis said:


> Id love to get some!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM has been sent.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Mini water lettuce floating plant is available for free pick up.


----------



## Octavian

Best time to pick up? pm details.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

These free plants are available.

Look at MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM free plant
and Pearl grass live free plants  as well.


----------



## Jdavid

*Hi*

Hi tried pm you but it says your message is fullI
I want to pick up floting plants [email protected] pls let me know if I cam come Saturday morning and pick them up thanks


----------

